# Will I get any increase



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

If I change my ram timings from 5-5-5-15 abd if so what should I change them to?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I knocked the frequency down to 866 with my FSB at 433 so 1:1 just wondering if I could speed it up a bit.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I normally don't tweak too much with RAM timings, I just keep them at the rated. A CL decrease of 1 corresponds to about a 270MHz increase in clock. Considering how little impact RAM speed has on performance relative to other components, I would just keep it as close to the rated as possible.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Phædrus2401 said:


> I normally don't tweak too much with RAM timings, I just keep them at the rated. A CL decrease of 1 corresponds to about a 270MHz increase in clock. Considering how little impact RAM speed has on performance relative to other components, I would just keep it as close to the rated as possible.


I have just entered the timings manually but as the bios sees them.


----------

